# "Blue Marlana" 9/13



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed out last night around 1830 or so, and eased down to the swordfish grounds. Got there around 2230, and began to deploy the baits. Hooked this sword a few minutes after setting the shallow rod. (Moon hadn't risen yet). This fish was by far the strongest swordfish Marlana has fought. It took her a solid 2 hours to land the fatty. We took a few pics, and she went to bed after telling me I better not expect her to fight another one. So I played with the puffer fish and flyers until around 2 am, then settled into the bean bag for a little relaxation. As the sun rose, we motored around the spur hoping for bite or two, but were quickly disappointed. We decided to go work some other areas a few miles south, and were happy to see a blue marlin crash the spread. She made quick work of that fish, with a healthy release after a 20" fight. (Video to come) We ended up losing another big blue just south of the nipple when she spit the hooks during a jump. We did manage a nice hoo a little over 50#, but that was about it for the day. We dodged a few thunderstorms, but all in all a beautiful day on the water.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Great trip!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Y'all are killing it! Damn nice report! How big was the sword?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. Looks like a triple marker.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!!!

Great work and thanks for the report.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice . Blue marlana is on hot fire !!! That cabo is a blue marlin magnet.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a report, luved the pics :thumbup:


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Just looked at that area on the Hiltons. The yellow hook around the spur looks promising. Really nice sword and hoo.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Great report and pictures. Awesome sword. Thanks for the call on the VHF. We did work that area for a lot of the day and raised a couple of White's to no avail. We were on the cat fishing not far from you yesterday. Any idea what the story was on the vessel reporting fighting a fish for 3 hours? We heard them talking to someone asking to give them plenty of room, that they were working a fish for 3 hours, then, heard someone mention to them to check the drag settings before leaving the dock. 
We got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the reports. inspiring.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Dave and Marlana! What an awesome trip!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

seabiscuit said:


> Great report and pictures. Awesome sword. Thanks for the call on the VHF. We did work that area for a lot of the day and raised a couple of White's to no avail. We were on the cat fishing not far from you yesterday. Any idea what the story was on the vessel reporting fighting a fish for 3 hours? We heard them talking to someone asking to give them plenty of room, that they were working a fish for 3 hours, then, heard someone mention to them to check the drag settings before leaving the dock.
> We got a chuckle out of that.


Haha drag settings were #20 on that reel . Check them before every trip! Had to crank up the drag believe fish died just couldn't move it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

recess said:


> Haha drag settings were #20 on that reel . Check them before every trip! Had to crank up the drag believe fish died just couldn't move it.


So what was it? Daytime sword? Blue marlin? Tuna? Never saw it?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> So what was it? Daytime sword? Blue marlin? Tuna? Never saw it?


Never saw it . But was on a 70vs penn. That's what keeps you going for though.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Dave.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Y'all are an amazing fishing team and couple! Thanks, Tight Lines


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys have them dialed in. Awesome report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Recess, y'all hooked a sea monster? Dammit man!! Big tuna? Blue?.

Here's the wahoo. Will post pics of blue as soon as I download the video we took.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

sounds like a great way to spend a night, big swords, large wahoo......a real delight in any man's book


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Like I had to do for Alex and his reports, looks like I need to make a stamp that says "job well done!" The fact that you and Marlana do it on your own speaks volumes!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got back from KY deer hunting : see your post and say before i read it 

" I bet they caught two Blues and huge sword and a wahoo"

Well Heck : im quiting my job and becoming a fishing psychic :

You guys never cease to amaze me with your solo trips:

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! We have really enjoyed having the boat up and running this year. (Knock on wood). We are done swordfishing. Hope to see some of y'all slaying the beast. They are out there!

Tight lines.


----------

